# Bindings keep coming loose.



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

A drop of blue loctite on each screw


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

This is perfect. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

No worries buddy. Now don't over tighten them now.... Just get them pretty snug and they won't back out. And make sure you get blue, NOT red.


----------



## tprior (Oct 12, 2010)

The loctite should do the trick for sure. The screws that came with my Flows always seemed to come loose until I added some loctite to them.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

My 2009/2010 Rome 390 screws actually came with loctite tape on them, pretty interesting.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Most do come with loctite... Flow's are pos ( =


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I thought if you used loctite you may not get them off again?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Use red and you wont get them back off unless you're super lucky. That's why I said use blue


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Indeed use blue. Normally with red loctite you have to use a torch to get the thing that you loctited loose.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

I had the same problem on my 09 burton indie, and just put loctite on the screws..... lets hope it holds, going out tomorrow to test it and see!


----------



## acerrage2 (Jan 18, 2012)

i have also been having that problem lately on my burton verdict with burton mission bindings. They came with loc tight on them, and the first day was great, the second day they came losse, then 4 rides no problems, 6 time out i was tightening them all day about every 4-5 runs. we just picked up some loc tight though so we are going to see if it helps


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

I had the same problem a while back. We had some plumbing teflon tape left around so I used that


----------



## crozierm (Mar 13, 2011)

*A really good screwdriver*

I haven't had a problem with my bindings loosening since I got a brand new (IE unstripped and the right size, unlike the resort's shitty public tools) #1 phillips screwdriver and dedicated it to my bindings. With a busted up screwdriver, you are likely stripping out the bolt heads and you feel like you are overtightening when you really aren't.

Also, tighten bolt-by-bolt, a little by a little in opposing order, like you would the lug nuts on your car wheels. If you have foamy stuff under your bindings, you may need to make a few laps until the bolts are tight, because the foam is compressing as you tighten.

If you've already stripped out your bolts, get new ones. They either won't get tight or when they do, you won't be able to loosen them.

Loctite and teflon tape help too, but I don't need 'em. I haven't had a binding loosen in several years.


----------



## acerrage2 (Jan 18, 2012)

the thing is, i never used the tools at the lodge. I always bring my own set of tools with me just in case of this sort of thing.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Are the hole discs metal by chance? I have had both, and unfortunately, metal discs are much more prone to loosening discs. Also clear nail polish, one drop in each hole works great. After tightening, flex the board immediately and retighten. Depending on how you ride, with metal discs (lots of pressing, flatland, big landings, etc), this can be a chronic problem. 

I switched back to plastic and feel they are more comfortable and give me less trouble becoming loose. Someone like Nivek who has reviewed 1000 bindings can probably give you the adjusted truth about my statements. :thumbsup:


----------

